# Spouse Visa - letter of invite



## el_Paulio (Dec 5, 2011)

Hello

Spouse Visa application

Do I need to enclose a letter of invite, from me, to my wife, inviting her to live with me in the UK?

1. Do I need to supply this as part of the spouse visa application?

2. If so, can I print it out, sign it, scan it, and email it over to her for printing + submitting?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

el_Paulio said:


> Hello
> 
> Spouse Visa application
> 
> ...



Yes, a letter of invitation is a requirement by the UKBA and it should be addressed to the Immigration Officer. 

In the letter you state that you reside in the UK and are inviting and sponsoring your wife on the basis of your ... years of marriage. Try to keep the letter length not more than two pages. In my opinion, you should also include a brief description of your income, savings and accommodation you have for your wife. This just gives them an overview of what is included in her application so try and keep it simple but clear in your explanation.

This letter, from my understanding and experience, should be original (i.e. you should mail a hard copy) as they will keep this letter of invitation for their records.


----------

